# Sony a6000 data xfer cable???



## Munn (Jan 18, 2021)

I recently came into possession of a Sony a6000 mirrorless with many accessories. The one thing that is missing is the data transfer cable for downloading photo's from camera to PC. For reasons known only to Sony, the data xfer cable port and the battery recharge port are two different size mini cable ports. I have the charge cable. Does anyone know where I can get info on the appropriate transfer cable? I've tried various web sites but seem to get bogged down. Looking forward to some shoot time soon.


----------



## nokk (Jan 18, 2021)

the charging port and data transfer port are probably the same port.  the other port you're looking at is the hdmi port you use to hook your camera up to your tv.

it's a standard micro usb to usb male cord.  your can buy one in a lot of stores or order online.  you probably have a ton of them lying around the house since they came with most android devices for about 10 years until they were replaced by usb-c.  but if you have to buy a cord you'd be better off buying a card reader instead.  it will transfer the files quicker.


----------



## nokk (Jan 18, 2021)

check this review out by dpreview, it'll walk you through the camera's operation and design.
Sony a6000 Review


----------



## Munn (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks Nokk. I appreciate the input. I think we have the correct cable nailed down now. If not, I can pull the SD card and dump the files to my computer. This is my first mirrorless, but I have over 50 years with SLR's, both film and digital, Blad's, and large format studio cameras, as I worked as a professional studio and location photog for many years, so the basics more or less apply. I am amazed at the clarity of the Sony images, and as this camera is 6 years old, I can only imagine the improvements made in that time. Thanks again for your help. Hopefully, I'll be able to capture some images for posting that do this forum justice.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 30, 2021)

Munn said:


> I am amazed at the clarity of the Sony images, and as this camera is 6 years old, I can only imagine the improvements made in that time.



That sensor was already old at the time.  IIRC is was first used in 2013 in the d7100 and NEX7.   I think the a6600 still uses the same sensor -- they just keep adding $$$$$$$$$ to the same camera with additional features.


----------



## nateliv (Aug 22, 2022)

You can use any micro-USB cable, it doesn't have to be Sony.  As the previous poster said, most (ie. non-Sony) USB chargers work fine.



https://www.cablingstore.us/


----------



## snowbear (Aug 24, 2022)

nateliv said:


> You can use any micro-USB cable, it doesn't have to be Sony.  As the previous poster said, most (ie. non-Sony) USB chargers work fine.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cablingstore.us/


OP hasn't logged in for over a year - I'm sure they figured it out.


----------

